# QV06 Virus/Hijacker - wie und vor allem wo mit wegbekommen?



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute.

Auf dem Rechner eines Bekannten ist anscheinend ein Hijacker oder Virus. Irgendwas mit QV06 sitzt in allen Browsern und ändert zb Startseite usw...

Weiß jemand wie ich das weg bekomme oder womit?

Evtl irgendein Tool?


----------



## jaggerbagger (7. Oktober 2013)

Googlen hilft oftmals.
Les den Thread durch QV06 Virus eingefangen - Trojaner-Board
Hoffe das hilft erstmal


----------



## JPW (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde bei einem Virus grundsätzlich neuinstallieren. Egal was. Nur so kann man 100% sicher sein, dass alles weg ist. 
Ist zwar nervig, hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass man ein frisches schnelles Windows hat.


----------



## Kerkilabro (8. Oktober 2013)

Den habe ich mir vorgestern auch eingefangen. Habe nach kostenlosen Videobearbeitungsprogrammen gesucht und wurde fündig, ZACK hatte ich diese q6 dingens Seite überall. Das war aber kein Trojana oder Virus sondern einfach nur eine Adressänderung im Browser. Rechner habe ich dennoch vorsichtshalber gescannt, war 100%ig sauber


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Oktober 2013)

@TE
Bei solchen Infektionen wäre ich ganz vorsichtig, und würde außerhalb von Windows das System Scannen, zb damit : Desinfec't | c't
Solche Art von Rettungs-CD's gibt es auch Gratis, zb auf Chip.de, aber nicht so umfangreich und gut/aktuell.

Nachdem schönen Satz "Was im dunklen gedeiht, aber im lichte verwelkt" denke ich mir, das auf folgendes keine Antwort kommen wird :
Hat dein Bekannter keinen Virenscanner installiert (?), wenn doch wahrscheinlich nur eine Gratis Version, und dann auch noch eine der schlechteren.
Darf  ich raten das Du, eh.. ich meinte dein Bekannter natürlich, auf Dubiosen  Seiten unterwegs war/ist, und sich unentgeltlich teure Software angeeignet  hat ?


----------



## JPW (8. Oktober 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5723616 schrieb:
			
		

> @TE
> Bei solchen Infektionen wäre ich ganz vorsichtig, und würde außerhalb von Windows das System Scannen, zb damit : Desinfec't | c't
> Solche Art von Rettungs-CD's gibt es auch Gratis, zb auf Chip.de, aber nicht so umfangreich und gut/aktuell.
> 
> ...


 
Bei meinen Kollegen ist die Top Seite woher die Viren kommen immer eine, die einen Index zu Kinofilmen auf Oneclickhostern bereitstellt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja davon habe ich auch schon sehr oft gehört/gelesen, das sich bei solchen Seiten viele Infizieren, viele bekommen dies wahrscheinlich gar nicht mit, dies ist nun mal ein optimaler Ort dafür, die Seiten sind entweder illegal oder befinden sich in einer Grauzone, je nachdem wie man es sieht.
Wer glaubt das es alles im Netz Gratis gibt, der unterschätzt die Kriminelle Energie von vielen, die solche Seiten nutzen um deren Schadsoftware zu verbreiten, Trojaner, Viren usw, manche befinden sich in einem Botnet und wissen es nicht mal.


----------



## JPW (8. Oktober 2013)

Es ist meistens die Werbung auf der Seite gewesen. 
Am häufigsten musste ich den Bundestrojaner oder Polizei Trojaner bei Bekannten entfernen. 

Wenn man allerdings mit Adblocker und noscript unterwegs ist kann einem aus dem Browser eigentlich nichts treffen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Oktober 2013)

Bezogen auf deinen letzten Satz, ohh ohh ohh, bei der These wäre ich vorsichtig, es kann auch schon reichen auf einer Seite zu surfen und man ist schon infiziert, Stichwort "Drive by Download", das kann auch Seriöse Seiten betreffen, es wurden auch schon viele Seriöse Seite gehackt (zb auch PCGH) und deren Download-Inhalt kontaminiert.
Aber ja ich stimme dir bis zu einem gewissen Grad zu, deine genannten Addons helfen schon sehr viel, aber leider nicht bei allem.

Ich habe gerade gemerkt das ein ähnlicher (fast identischer) Fall, wie der hier vom TE, erst kürzlich ein Thema war, der hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tools-anwendungen-und-sicherheit/296737-chrome-werbe-fenster.html


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2013)

Der Bekannte nutzt Norton als Schutz und das ist sogar bezahlt. Genau wie der Rest an Software auf der Kiste. Reiner Ebay und Bürorechner.

Soweit ich weiß würde in den letzten Tagen sehr stark nach Infos zu einer USA Reise recherchiert und er sagte das Problem sei seit dem 30.09. wo er den ganzen Tag an der Kiste saß. 

Als erstmal brauche ich was womit ich das Vieh weg kriege weil ich nehme es persönlich allmählich 

Neuinstallieren kann ich immernoch.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ist übrigens gestern in einer 1 Stündigen Aktion gecleant worden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Oktober 2013)

Wie hast du es gemacht ?
Ist sicher für andere die das gleiche Problem haben hilfreich zu wissen.


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (10. Oktober 2013)

Habe ich vor 2 wochen auch bei nem Kumpel aufm rechner entfernt. Google hilft.... AdwCleaner heisst das Tool. Danach noch Browser deinstallieren und neu installieren. Fertig, seitdem gabs laut ihm keine Probleme mehr
GreetZ


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5732482 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast du es gemacht ?
> Ist sicher für andere die das gleiche Problem haben hilfreich zu wissen.


 
Adwcleaner und das Norton Power Eraser hinterhernochmal. Das fand auch einiges an Sachen die Adcleaner nicht fand.

Jetzt ist alles clean aber sobald der Bekannte im Urlaub ist in 14 Tagen habe ich den Rechner um den komplett neu aufzusetzen.

Zumindest kann er ihn die restliche Zeit für Recherchen nutzen ohne das er irre wird.

Nochmal: Hätte Google in diesem Fall was anständiges rausgefunden hätte ich sicher so gehandelt. Leider warum auch immer kam nix anständiges an Tools an Land.


----------

